# backcountry for front rangers



## mud0shark (Oct 18, 2003)

*Me TOO!*

I also just moved to the front range from good ole' Jackson, WY. I dont know about much backcountry on the front range but when you find out you should let me know. Im available on the weekends!
Aaron,
Bear Claw-No Name Face


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is some information you should find helpful. It's called Colorado Firstracks and the site has many places listed and the beta on them too. I have my favorite stashes but if I told you, I'd have to kill you and bury you in a shallow grave... sorry. 



www.firstrax.com


----------



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

Unfortunately firstrax.com has been offline for almost a year. I hope it comes back on...it was a good resource.

As far as front range skiing and the indian peaks: yes they take wind. But it is a big area and there are protected pockets all over the place that are just waiting to be discovered.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*From Longmont*

Eldora, Peaceful Valley, weather station below Arapaho,RogersPass, Rocky Mtn Park, Berthoud Pass, Loveland Pass. Check out www.huts.org
Suggested: Fowler, Vances, Gates, Eisner, Janets, Polar Star.


----------

